# GOTM October 2010 (nominations)



## DDDorian (Sep 23, 2010)

You know the drill - you can nominate one guitar for GOTM and second three other nominations with a "+1". Nominations are for seven-string guitars only and each nomination must include a picture of the guitar and a link to the thread in which it was posted. Go!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 23, 2010)

Just for the inlay 
I would like to nominate Semi-pro's Custom ROTER Thrashing Tele 7-string!!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/131656-ngd-custom-roter-thrashing-tele-7-string.html


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 23, 2010)

Not sure if the thread about this guitar counts. BUT, how about Dave Weiner's 7 string PRS.






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/128510-dave-weiners-7-string-prs.html


----------



## Phyllo (Sep 23, 2010)

+1 for the tele ! love the inlay =)


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 23, 2010)

One More for the tele, that thing is sick!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 25, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Not sure if the thread about this guitar counts. BUT, how about Dave Weiner's 7 string PRS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 and Dave is a member here so it counts


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 25, 2010)

technomancer said:


> +1 and Dave is a member here so it counts


 
good, good.
edit: and gratz on the moderator thingo.


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 25, 2010)

+1 for the PRS


----------



## guitareben (Sep 26, 2010)

+1 PRS


----------



## Gila_Crisis (Sep 28, 2010)

No self nomination.


----------



## beneharris (Sep 28, 2010)

Gila_Crisis said:


> may I self nominate my Jacaranda JWS7?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/126587-ngd-jacaranda-jws7.html


if not, i nominate you.

+1


----------



## metalfreak85 (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 Jacaranda


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Sep 29, 2010)

+1 Dave's PRS 

also... are we _ever_ going to see the GOTM winner threads backlogged from february??? DDDorian has asked me twice for the photos of my Ran for the Feb GOTM, yet we still are missing 7 months of GOTMs.... Not trying to stir shit up, just wondering if its worth voting for these anymore if we never see the winners...


----------



## mediate (Sep 29, 2010)

+1 PRS.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 1, 2010)

Prs +1


----------



## espman (Oct 3, 2010)

*MOD EDIT: Customs only.*


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 3, 2010)

I nominate dj's new old jackson.






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/132879-new-guitar-jackson-7-string-content.html


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 4, 2010)

+1 Jackson. Amazing guitar. 

AMAZING


----------



## machinehead91 (Oct 4, 2010)

+1 Jackson
+1 PRS


----------



## gstacey1 (Oct 4, 2010)

+1 for the jackson


----------



## Zak s (Oct 4, 2010)

+1 Jackson
+1 prs


----------



## gui94 (Oct 4, 2010)

+1 Jacaranda


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 4, 2010)

+1 Jackson. Those are some killer inlays.


----------



## ImpendingDoom (Oct 5, 2010)

+1 for the custom tele. That inlay is sick. Such a clean guitar.


----------



## aleXander (Oct 6, 2010)

+1 for the Jackson


----------



## aslsmm (Oct 8, 2010)

+1 jackson


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 8, 2010)

Nominate JakePeriphery's LACS Ibanez RGA7:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...254-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga7-jb1.html#post2168571


----------



## sk3ks1s (Oct 8, 2010)

+1 for the LACS.
That fretbaord, for some reason is 12 different kinds of awesome...


----------



## JCD (Oct 8, 2010)

+1 for PRS
+1 for LACS


----------



## nolow (Oct 9, 2010)

+1 for PRS


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 9, 2010)

+1 Pendulum

+1 Tele

+1 LACS


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 9, 2010)

technomancer said:


> +1 and Dave is a member here so it counts



Doesn't it need a NGD by it's owner (Dave) in order to qualify? 



espman said:


> Nominating AntiTankDog's Agile pendulum
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/132858-ngd-agile-pendulum-7-a.html



No production guitars. 

+1 Jackson
+1 LACS
+1 Roter


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 9, 2010)

+1 LACS


----------



## slayerfanbuck (Oct 9, 2010)

+1 LACS


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 9, 2010)

+1 LACS
+1PRS


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2010)

Nominate Misha's Custom EBMM BFR


----------



## Kairos (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 LACS, looks like that thing would play itself!
+1 Jacaranda, I'm a suck for weird, almost tumor-esque shaped guitars. I think Tosin's Custom 8 is beautiful


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 Dave's PRS
+1 Jake's LACS
+1 Bulb's EBMM


----------



## WickedSymphony (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 Jackson
+1 EBMM BFR
+1 PRS


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 for Jacaranda, BFR, PRS


----------



## zindrome (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 Dave's PRS
+1 Jake's LACS
+1 Bulb's EBMM


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 to Jake's LACS... Just beautiful and sleek.
+1 to Misha's EBMM... Gotta love EBMM and gotta love flamed koa... That's double win in my book.

Go Periphery


----------



## Guitarholic (Oct 11, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Nominate JakePeriphery's LACS Ibanez RGA7:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...254-ngd-ibanez-lacs-rga7-jb1.html#post2168571



+1 for Jake's LACS


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 Dave's PRS
+1 Jake's LACS
+1 Bulb's EBMM 

This month is going to be tighter than the grip I'd have around Devries' throat if I ver found him.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 11, 2010)

aye, +1 EBMM BFR


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 Bulb's EBMM


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 Bulb's JP7
+1 Jake's LACS

Both are gorgeous, though Bulb's is even more gorgeous.


----------



## natspotats (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 jackson because i love them till death
+1 Daves PRS
+1 bulbs MusicMan


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 LACS
+1 Music Man

Periphery NG showdown.


----------



## TheGuitarNinja (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 PRS
+1 LACS
+1 EBMM

Dayyum, the Periphery dudes know what makes a kuta guitar.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 for the Jackson.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 Roter although it ain't my style,it's fucking unique and makes a statement
+1 Bulb's EBMM Now that's an ibanez i'd hit!!!And that coming from a non-ibanez enthusiast

EDIT:Ok that was a HUGE brainfart..Did i just call the music man an ibanez?Shit..


----------



## Malkav (Oct 13, 2010)

+1 on the Roter because tele enthusiasts would consider a floyd & humbucker equipped 7-string blasphemy and I think that's a good thing 

*MOD EDIT: Take rants elsewhere, this is a voting thread.*


----------



## Seventary (Oct 13, 2010)

+1 LACS Easy choice..


----------



## winstan69 (Oct 13, 2010)

+1 tele, awwwwwwsome guitar, n i love hi tops haha


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 13, 2010)

Some amazing guitars this month!!

+1 Jake's LACS
+1 Dave's PRS


----------



## Evil7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Agile & Ibanez LACS


----------



## Razzy (Oct 13, 2010)

+1 Jake's LACS
+1 Bulb's EBMM


----------



## Rick In Pa (Oct 15, 2010)

+1 Jake's LACS - Badass guitar! Love the simplicity of it!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Oct 15, 2010)

+1 Bulb's EBMM


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

I nominate Bulb's.

+Jackson
+Agile (if it's allowed)
+PRS


----------



## Aris_T (Oct 16, 2010)

+1 for Bulb's EBMM
+1 for Dave's PRS


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 17, 2010)

+1 jackson
+1 rotor tele
+3 jakes lacs


----------



## Jakke (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm for the PRS, +1


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 18, 2010)

+1 Dave's PRS
+1 Bulb's EBMM


----------



## unclejemima218 (Oct 18, 2010)

+1 Jake's LACS
+1 Jacaranda


----------



## sgswimmer (Oct 19, 2010)

+1 EBMM JP7


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Mod Edit: GOTM = 7 Strings only.

*


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 20, 2010)

^


DDDorian said:


> Nominations are for *seven-string* guitars only and each nomination must include a picture of the guitar and a link to the thread in which it was posted. Go!


which is a shame, because thats one beautiful tele... with all the electronics you could ever want.


----------



## blr5109 (Oct 20, 2010)

+1 for Jake's LACS


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 20, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> *Mod Edit: GOTM = 7 Strings only.
> 
> *



Sorry, yeah i forgot, i got excited!!! :-(


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 20, 2010)

Aw, no love for _my build_? 

*MOD EDIT: Yup seems like no love there for those fishing for nominations.*


----------



## darren (Oct 20, 2010)

People who go fishing for GOTM nominations usually don't fare so well.


----------



## gui94 (Oct 20, 2010)

In JohnIce's post it only seemed like he was remembering us of his guitar and not "fishing" for a nomination, imho. Anyway, I was already going to nominate his guitar so here it goes:

I nominate JohnIce's Home-built Horizon 7

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...836-ngd-home-built-horizon-7-hss-content.html


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 20, 2010)

darren said:


> People who go fishing for GOTM nominations usually don't fare so well.



I know, I obviously don't stand a chance against the Periphery dudes anyway  But I had a couple of dudes in my build thread saying it should be in the GotM, so just checking if they just forgot or if they changed their minds once it was finished


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 20, 2010)

eh, I think posting your own guitar in the GOTM nominations, AND on the "gorgeous guitar land" threads is a bit lame. If people like it, they will eventually post them on those threads.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 20, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> eh, I think posting your own guitar in the GOTM nominations, AND on the "gorgeous guitar land" threads is a bit lame. If people like it, they will eventually post them on those threads.



Good point, man. I guess I'm just overly excited that it's finally finished.

This thread isn't meant for discussing though (according to the Rules thread ) so sorry if people think I'm lame, let's neg rep and move on


----------



## brainchild (Oct 21, 2010)

nominate MapleMan Prototype Design with uber quilt

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...630-ngd-prototype-design-with-uber-quilt.html


----------



## teqnick (Oct 21, 2010)

^ second. Mapleman's custom.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Holy guacamole. This is why I always save my third and last nomination point for future additions to the thread:

+1 to MapleMan's Prototype Design... It's too beautiful!


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 21, 2010)

+1 on MapleMan, holyshit


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 21, 2010)

good lord. +1 for the überquilt!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 21, 2010)

+1 uberquilt!!!!


----------



## shadscbr (Oct 21, 2010)

+1 uber...that's sweet!

Shad


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Oct 21, 2010)

+1 on the MapleMan Prototype Design. best quilt topive ever seen


----------



## Adari (Oct 22, 2010)

+1 for MapleMan's custom - unfreakin'believable quilt .


----------



## waynesworld91 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yikes!

+1 LACS
+1 EBMM


----------



## schecter007 (Oct 23, 2010)

+1 LACS


----------



## mrfunk (Oct 23, 2010)

+1 for periphery guitars
+1 for prs


----------



## JamesM (Oct 23, 2010)

+1 Mapleman yummy quiltiness.
+1 Jake's LACS!


----------



## TomS (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 MapleMan Prototype Design
+1 LACS
+1 EBMM


----------



## SamSam (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 lacs


----------



## gnroach (Oct 25, 2010)

+1 ueber


----------



## Miijk (Oct 26, 2010)

+1 LACS


----------



## teqnick (Oct 26, 2010)

Jake's LACS +1


----------



## bloodline911 (Oct 26, 2010)

+1 mapleman omz nom nom


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 Mapleman!


----------



## jsousa (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 lacs
+1 jackson


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 Jakes LACS
+1 Mishas EBMM


----------



## MetalJordan (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 PRS
+1 RGA7


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 mapleman
+1 bulbs EBMM


----------



## Broken (Oct 29, 2010)

+1 PRS
+1 Home-built Horizon 7


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't see something that I like so I'll pass on the vote thingy. Just one question to the mods. Why are productiong 7 strings not eligible for vote, not that I would nominate one but just in case.

And anyway its not like the Ibbys, Wahsubrns, Jacksons, big brand 7s etc etc are 100% handmade or custom.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 29, 2010)

They aren't eligible because there are dozens and dozens of them, while the whole GotM is about electing a unique, memorable instrument. Would you find my UV Green Dot more interesting than Jymmelis' or Max's? They all look the same save the normal wear and tear differences. 

Long story short - it isn't a stab at production instruments, but a concept revolving around unique ones that grab one's attention.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> They aren't eligible because there are dozens and dozens of them, while the whole GotM is about electing a unique, memorable instrument. W*ould you find my UV Green Dot more interesting than Jymmelis' or Max's? They all look the same save the normal wear and tear differences. *
> 
> Long story short - it isn't a stab at production instruments, but a concept revolving around unique ones that grab one's attention.



I know you didn't write it that way, but read this line out of context Fred!!!!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't claim penial superiority over them just like that. Especially when mommy's in the same sentence.


----------



## Gitte (Oct 30, 2010)

Bulb's EBMM FTW!!


----------



## Bat (Nov 1, 2010)

+1 mapleman
+1 PRS


----------



## Skirvin (Nov 5, 2010)

+1 LACS


----------



## xjamesx (Nov 5, 2010)

+LACS RGA7 ))


----------



## espman (Nov 5, 2010)

Shouldn't we be voting by now


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 7, 2010)

+1 Bulbs EBMM
+1 Dave's PRS


----------



## Gila_Crisis (Nov 8, 2010)

espman said:


> Shouldn't we be voting by now



same feelings here too


----------



## Sofos (Nov 8, 2010)

+1 Jake
+1 Misha
+1 JohnIce


----------

